# intro and interest:



## original orbit (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all,
I was GTO owner only once, in 81/82. I bought a 70 Judge out of a garage in Worcester, MA for $150. It was in original paint, a little rusted out, no trans, no brakes, and had some sidepipes mounted off headers. Being young and foolish I got it to the point of running on a junk yard trans, standard exhaust, and drove it for one summer. Foolishly I sold the car and miss it still.

I have owned several classics, currently getting to know a 70 Corvette and going through the judgung process. 

I've recently begun toying with the idea of a 70 GTO as a daily driver. Looking for advice on an ebay listing. Is it cool to post this here? I would think you guys would be very helpful in getting some initial feedback.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Post up a link if you want, I'm sure everyone would love to see the Judge you're considering and offer up some comments. :cheers


----------



## original orbit (Nov 10, 2008)

It's not a Judge this time... I couldn't touch one now!

Here's what caught my eye:
eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 270298338049 end time Nov-12-08 18:10:25 PST)

Hammer away at it.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

original orbit said:


> It's not a Judge this time... I couldn't touch one now!
> 
> Here's what caught my eye:
> eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 270298338049 end time Nov-12-08 18:10:25 PST)
> ...


Nice car, but the guy wants $19,000+ for it. It's appears to be in real good shape, I probably wouldn't use as a daily, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## original orbit (Nov 10, 2008)

ChromeCoach10 said:


> Nice car, but the guy wants $19,000+ for it. It's appears to be in real good shape, I probably wouldn't use as a daily, but that's just my opinion.


Please let me know why you would not use it as a driver.... 
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Cause the car is too nice, and you wouldn't want to wear it out, or do anything to make it look worse, and daily driving it would certainly do that.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice car. I would use it as a daily driver........... if I lived in Arizona. Too nice for any area that has seasonal changes that include snow or lots of rain.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I've been watching that car. Not bad. I would drive it in good weather with extreme caution. I would not use it as a DD though.

Some of my reasons;

Up keep being the main reason. Those parts won't have the longevity. Some of those parts may be special order parts anymore and you could encounter down time as 40 year old parts wear out. 
Someone running into it. 
Fuel Consumption.

If the above is no issue then go for it.


----------



## original orbit (Nov 10, 2008)

OK good advice... partly what I am looking for. 

"too nice": good. 

How about some criticism of the car... to the extent it has been restored, does it look well done? What caution areas would you look for? Is $19k too high to pay for this model?


----------



## original orbit (Nov 10, 2008)

How about some input on these listings?

I've been watching them as they are very close to the car I once owned and sold prematurely. I was surprised to see the steering wheel on these. At first I thought they were from a different year car. Was this truly an optional wheel in 1970? 

Seems it is a buyers market these days.

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 350136397062 end time Dec-12-08 13:45:30 PST)

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 360112185414 end time Dec-06-08 20:44:59 PST)


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The Gold 70 is a nice car. Sounds like he has already done all the restorative work to the drive train and suspension to make it a daily driver. I'm a little surprised the bidding ended at only 6+k but these cars aren't in big demand now. I would think you could maybe get it for 15k, I'd drive it for that.......:cheers

The Orange ones for $69,000 really are in orbit. They'll have them till the economy recovers at that price. The bidding stopped at 30k and in my opinion is about right....maybe 35k, but you won't get either of them for that.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

man, you're really looking for a sweet daily driver with those two judges! If I had the money you seem to, and was in the market, I'd get a cloned resto mod, that would be a little more reliable. But that is just my taste.
Maybe something along these lines:
eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 260328062571 end time Dec-16-08 09:00:12 PST)
To critique those two $69k cars, there isn't much, they are pretty nice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never had reliability issues with GTO's as long as I didn't abuse them. I've blown trannys, rear ends, and motors, while racing, etc. Just driving the cars, though, as I have for the past 30 years, i have found them to be extremely reliable. They are basic, well- engineered and constructed cars, and if driven with respect and well maintained, they make excellent (if thirsty) daily drivers. If you can afford a '70 that's really nice for say, 15-60k, you can buy it and enjoy it, as it holds or increases in value. OR, you could buy a Cadillac Escalade, or a Ford Mustang, or a Lexus for the same price, pay mega bucks to register it, and watch it rapidly depreciate into nothing. I made my choice 30 years ago!!! You only live once....if you can afford to, and are inclined to, ENJOY IT!!!
Jeff


----------

